# Other Hobbies?



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I am curious what other hobbies besides reading everyone engages in?

Me: I knit (which now I can do while reading since I don't have to be holding pages down wheeee!), read comics, volunteer as a driver for my local Meals on Wheels, trying to train my Greyhound to do anything (which isn't working at all), I study European and Brazilian history, and am attempting to learn Portuguese (re-learning), and Irish Gaelic.  I also love hiking in the woods and playing board games (my favorite is Settlers of Catan).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to say one of my hobbies was quilting but since I decided to start selling stuff, it's not really a hobby!

My real hobbies are birdwatching, photography, reading, travel, car stuff...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My main hobbies besides reading are playing guitar and being a flight simulator enthusiast.

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Writing, surfing the net for manga, and going to the dog park. I'm one of the youngest at the dog park, but its never too boring.

today at the dog park the sprinklers were on in the small dog area, which drained out to the large dog area. A couple of dogs decided to run through the mud. Then the dogs chased me (I was eating chocolate covered almonds and some tangerines). Then my dog got ahold of my keys and I had to chase her.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> today at the dog park the sprinklers were on in the small dog area, which drained out to the large dog area. A couple of dogs decided to run through the mud. Then the dogs chased me (I was eating chocolate covered almonds and some tangerines). Then my dog got ahold of my keys and I had to chase her.


What a crackup! That sounds like it should be a scene in a superbowl commercial. 

Hobbies...I'm not sure I have any hobbies anymore. I have lots of interests, but I can't honestly say that any one of them qualifies as a hobby. When I was a kid I used to build models, but that probably doesn't count!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Like Betsy, my main hobby used to be scrapbooking, until I turned it into a career. I now create digital scrapbooking supplies and sell them at a store online. 

My hobbies include cross-stitch and knitting, (both of which I would love to do more of, but I don't), kayaking, biking, and napping!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I am curious what other hobbies besides reading everyone engages in?
> 
> Me: I knit (which now I can do while reading since I don't have to be holding pages down wheeee!), read comics, volunteer as a driver for my local Meals on Wheels, trying to train my Greyhound to do anything (which isn't working at all), I study European and Brazilian history, and am attempting to learn Portuguese (re-learning), and Irish Gaelic. I also love hiking in the woods and playing board games (my favorite is Settlers of Catan).


Oh, you have a greyhound! My greyhound Jessie died a little more than two years ago. I miss her every day.

Hobbies? Being here, reading, surfing the net... Like Mike said, I feel like my hobbies are beginning to resemble my work.

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Like Mike said, I feel like my hobbies are beginning to resemble my work.


For me, that would be really scary! LOL!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

besides reading I knit and sew.  I love making sweaters and would believe no one in my family wears them. So know I just knit afghans and give them away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I am curious what other hobbies besides reading everyone engages in?
> 
> Me: I knit (which now I can do while reading since I don't have to be holding pages down wheeee!), read comics, volunteer as a driver for my local Meals on Wheels, trying to train my Greyhound to do anything (which isn't working at all), I study European and Brazilian history, and am attempting to learn Portuguese (re-learning), and Irish Gaelic. I also love hiking in the woods and playing board games (my favorite is Settlers of Catan).


So, obviously I was reading too fast: my brain caught 'driver' and 'train' and 'Greyhound' and for a moment I thought you were in the transportation business. . . .

I play music at my Church. . . I guess that's a hobby. My friend and I check out pretty much every Craft Show that comes down the pike. I can't make any of that stuff but I've had very talented friends over the years so I'm pretty good at figuring out if a thing is worth the price they're asking. . . .

Ann


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Hobbies: I drink, smoke, gamble and serve as a general bad example.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Hobbies: I drink, smoke, gamble and serve as a general bad example.


Not to me. Other than that silly hat, you're my hero.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Hobbies: I drink, smoke, gamble and serve as a general bad example.


Yeah, we're not gonna buy that. . .your cover is blown. . .we've seen how you've written about Mrs. Ten. . . .


Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Hobbies: I drink, smoke, gamble and serve as a general bad example.


that would depend....what are you smoking?


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

When the mood strikes, which has not been very often lately, I play with glass. Stained and fused. This is what happens to me when hubby goes to an auction.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann, who do you think holds me up as the bad example?

VA: cigars...often contraband cigars, which actually carry a more severe penalty than other contraband smoke.  (And for any aficianados reading this: YES, I Do Know My Sources). Many Habanos found in the USA are fakes.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I like to travel, swim, and cook as well as read. My office loves my cooking experiments since they get to eat the results.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Hobbies: I drink, smoke, gamble and serve as a general bad example.


Oh! Okay, serving as a general bad example would then qualify as a hobby for me (although I don't smoke and can't drink more than two beers without getting buzzed)...


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Playing with my dogs and watching professional wrestling <koff>.

Vegas_Asian, that's wonderful you have a dog park to go to. I miss the dog parks I visited when I lived in the SF Bay area. There's one right on the bay in Richmond. It's huge and there are hundreds of dogs there on weekends. It's a joy to see all the dogs having so much fun, and the water dogs are particularly spectacular as they retrieve and play in the bay.

But here in Florida I have a couple acres and 3 dogs now, so I kinda have my own dog park. Several of the neighborhood dogs come over to play. It's a riot.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

I (hopefully) just finished my MBT (if I did well on my final last week) so I haven't had much time for too many hobbies besides reading, school, and scrapbooking.  I'm off to a scrapbooking retreat next weekend Friday-Sunday...whoo hooo...now if I just had my Kindle I could read before bed each night.

If I don't need to take another class I'm not sure what I'll do with all my free time...probably read more   I should go back to the gym too...it's been quite a while


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. I love the dog park. I always go thinking I could escape the family and read, but something always happens. still its fun. depending on what time of the semester it is especially during exams. Its my only time to be social.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Other than reading and Kindleboarding I play with our dogs, bird watch, garden, and hubby and I shoot skeet.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Read, photography, grandkids, sing in church choir and praise team, learning jewelry making from dil, swimming, wave runners. Time on Kindleboards has cut into my time with my hobbies, so now I am seriously trying to better manage my time so I can actually participate in those hobbies!  I also like to sew but haven't in a while. Before moving here, I was a sub in a bunko group and in a book club that met once a week. The hubby & I also like to ride roller coasters, the wilder the better!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Regrettably, my past hobbies have taken a back seat to my domestic responsibilities. I was a fairly accomplished amature photographer who did his own darkroom work. I was a top competitive marksman in matches all over New England. I was a so-so ski enthusiast. I still read about these pursuits but am mainly unable to practice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Mike, I haven't told you yet I love your siggy!

Betsy


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Picture takin'.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Mike, I haven't told you yet I love your siggy!
> 
> Betsy


LOL! I haven't checked to see if Gertie started using her custom book club banner yet... 

Oh, back on hobbies, I'd like to get back into making videos again...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> I love needlepoint and have been doing it for quite a while. I also love model railroading (no joke).
> Lettie


Model railroading! That's cool - used to do that quite a bit with my dad, but haven't thought about that in a long time. Thanks!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I also used to be a woodworker/builder so I guess you could say woodworking is now a hobby.
I do almost all my household renovations and repairs myself...

I want to start model making as in wooden ship models, just haven't had the time to get set-up for it.

Later all,
Eric


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I want to start model making as in wooden ship models, just haven't had the time to get set-up for it.


Yeah, having enough time is the main problem! There are lots of things I'd like to do, but this pesky need to have to work for a living really cramps my style...


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

drawing, sketching, movies, travel, journaling, collecting fountain pens, cooking, listening  to music, surfing online and most importantly:  shopping for shoes!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm rekindling my love for fountain pens now that I found a pen store in town...its just that I can't afford them, cuz of school.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Gaming mostly, video games, board games, card games. I play a massive multiplayer role-playing game most often, but have game nights with friends where we mostly play card games. 

I also like to color in coloring books, which is a little hard to admit when you're 24 years old. However I can't draw and like to color, and I use colored pencils or fine tipped markers, not crayons. 

Also, I write occasionally when the muse comes out of hiding, which isn't very frequently.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Knitting, sewing (this is a broad category of everything from quilting to home dec to dollmaking), photography, trying to get back into stained glass/fusing, other DIY home projects.  I have a serious case of 'I can make that'-itis without having the restraint or knowledge that I can't do it.  So that leads to mostly successes and some disasters.  I've done brickwork, welding, piping, small engine repair, I prefer to change my own oil, etc.  I really need to rein this in and focus on just a few hobbies instead.    I'm also a ninja online shopper. LOL.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

oh oh oh  I forgot to add crocheting, scrapbooking and photography!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Gaming mostly, video games, board games, card games. I play a massive multiplayer role-playing game most often, but have game nights with friends where we mostly play card games.
> 
> I also like to color in coloring books, which is a little hard to admit when you're 24 years old. However I can't draw and like to color, and I use colored pencils or fine tipped markers, not crayons.
> 
> Also, I write occasionally when the muse comes out of hiding, which isn't very frequently.


I'm 39 and still love to color in coloring books!! And I firmly believe that EVERYONE can draw. You just need to practice and the pencils make a big difference. Buy good quality ones. If you are interested in trying it out, I recommend "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain". You will surprise yourself.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would love to draw, but years of art classes have taught me that my hands just don't do what I want them to. My handwriting, for example, hasn't improved since grade school, no matter how much I practice. I'm much more cut out for typing and the occasional scribbling than actually trying to make a straight line or a perfect circle.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I would love to draw, but years of art classes have taught me that my hands just don't do what I want them to. My handwriting, for example, hasn't improved since grade school, no matter how much I practice. I'm much more cut out for typing and the occasional scribbling than actually trying to make a straight line or a perfect circle.


That's why I love that book so much. It shows you how to look at things differently. Your hands aren't doing what you want them to because your brain is getting in the way. I used to feel the same way that you do. They will never display my stuff in a museum but I can see a huge difference since using the book.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOVE to cross stitch and have projects lined up behind projects.  I finished 6 projects this  year.  I currently have 3 going that will hopefully be ready for next Christmas.  I volunteer as the secretary for a Sportsmen and Farmer's Association.  One of my favorite things we do in that organization is have a fishing day for the kids in our community.  Every child gets to fish.  We provide them with a meal, and they each leave with at least 2 prizes.  It's exciting to see kids get outdoors away from the video games for a while. 
I also crochet, and am dabbling in quilting.  
debbie


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Mikuto I love your icon!  I am obsessed with Nightmare before Xmas!!! hehe.  

Hobbies: Anything arts and craftsy... right now I am crocheting a scarf for me to wear at the ECU/U of Kenntucky Bowl Game in Memphis... GO PIRATES!!!  My days are filled with trips to the dog park with my kids.... and making sure they are as loved and spoiled as possible.  I would love to travel but money and time is tight... Darn School gets in the way!


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I run a pug rescue group in addition to working full time. I sure love these dogs (all dogs), but the rescue group has become my main hobby as I have no time for anything else! Okay, I do love boating in the warm months as we bought a new boat this year.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> I run a pug rescue group in addition to working full time. I sure love these dogs (all dogs), but the rescue group has become my main hobby as I have no time for anything else! Okay, I do love boating in the warm months as we bought a new boat this year.


I actually volunteer at a homeless cat shelter, I never thought of it as a hobby. I sure do love giving those needy kitties some attention though.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> drawing, sketching, movies, travel, journaling, collecting fountain pens, cooking, listening to music, surfing online and most importantly: shopping for shoes!!


Wow! Shopping for shoes is my main hobby too. I also make bead jewelry, play World of Warcraft online, bake yummy desserts, and keep my dog entertained


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> "I'm never going to be famous. My name will never be writ large on the roster of those who-do-things. I don't do anything. Not one single thing. I used to bite my nails. But I don't even do that anymore."
> - Dorothy Parker


I collect quotes. And books (first editions). And art. And jewelry. I was going to make a list of my hobbies, but they all come down to shopping, pretty much. I shop on amazon, I shop on ebay, I shop for art. Lately, I've been the gofer girl for a friend of mine on art research (as in researching subjects to paint, not researching art history.). And I occasionally plan Disney trips for my co-workers. Actually, a lot of people sneered at me for going to Disney World on vacation every year, then someone asked me to plan a trip for them, if I was so smart. So I did. That got out of hand quickly. My dad used to work for the same company, and he would get calls saying "Are you the one with the daughter who plans trips? Can she plan one for me? I have a 12 year old and an 8 year old. Thanks!" He said if I was going to do that on company time, the least I should do was charge for the service. You know, to pay my bail money, or tide me over until unemployment kicked in. lol. (We don't work for a travel agency).

But I'm here to promise you all, as my first and only resolution of the New Year, that my hobby will not be working with the children at church in 2009. I WILL learn to say No when those calls come in.

I'd like to be a personal shopper for someone as a hobby, if anybody needs one. I can assure you that I'm very very good at it.

~robin


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey! I'd like to have shoe shopping as a hobby!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

My other hobbies (aside from reading and, soon, Kindling): 

- Playing with web programming and website management
- Hiking - did an epic 6-day hike in the north Cascades with a buddy this past summer
- Woodwork - but my toys have gathering dust (when they should be producing sawdust!!)
- Photography
- Writing

Not really hobbies, but I also go snowboarding quite a bit this time of year (with my daughters on downhill skis). I also go through stints of running; am currently on hiatus though. Need to restart that disclipline - I always enjoy when I'm back in the groove.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Hey! I'd like to have shoe shopping as a hobby!


Shoe shopping is a hobby? I thought it was a necessity like book shopping.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Shoe shopping is a hobby? I thought it was a necessity like book shopping.


Shoe shopping is the best hobby ever! I'm lucky enough to have a boyfriend who indulges and encourages me.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd like to be a personal shopper for someone as a hobby, if anybody needs one.  I can assure you that I'm very very good at it.

~robin


Hello Robin,
Living in a bush community in AK that is how we get food and "stuff" by calling stores or people and paying a % of total cost for them to shop for me. There was a person who was willing to go from store to store then delever all to airport but not anymore due to fuel costs. Anyway thought you would like a perspective that in alaska there are "personal shopper" tied to stores and self employment.

my hobbies, working, quilting and raising kids. OH and Reading lots 

Sylvia


----------

